# ...Canada and Metal...



## gampersnaz (Mar 5, 2007)

why is it theres so few good Metal Bands in Canada?
Any Ideas?
Know any Bands I may Not know of that are Canadian? please do tell!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Now that you mention it, I agree


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There are tons out there. They just arent popular in their own country..........


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

here's a couple of canadian metal bands:

-obliveon
-anonymus
-b.a.r.f.
-les ékorchés
-Ghoulunatics
-voivod
-Outrage
-cryptopsy 
-Kataklysm
-GrimSkunk 
-Groovy Aardvark
-Neuraxis
-Annihilator 
-Blinded By Faith 


those are only a couple of them.

there are lots of great metal bands in canada.

the problem is that they are only big in europe.

here everybody listen to crap, oups, i meant rap.

rbwi


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Voivod
3 Inches of blood
36 Crazy Fists
13th melody
Inner Misery
Damaged
Abolishment
Gorelust
Carpathia

These I either knew of or was given the demo cd's when I came out of a concert in T.O. or Vancouver.

BW BK is a great magazine to get the latest in metal. Martin Popoff is a editor and a cool guy, send him a note and he will help you out..He also has a couple of excelent books out that you can find at Chapters.

Bev


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Rise Over Run!*

Rise Over Run!

(I had to post this 'cuz it's my nephew's band!)


----------



## gampersnaz (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks alot folks*

Yeah Metal is in Canada but damn...its soooo unheard of....Thanks alot Folks...^_^


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Rise Over Run!


Haha awesome band name.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Arise And Ruin (hamilton I think)
Beyond within (sudbury)
Buried and breathing (toronto)
Lead Astray (toronto/missisauga)
Through Hell (somewhere in the gta area)



Wild Bill said:


> Rise Over Run!
> 
> (I had to post this 'cuz it's my nephew's band!)


I think Ive heard of them.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't forget sHEAVY from the Rock. Well, more 70's rock than metal most of the time - based on what's called metal these days.

And you can check out the band that spawned them - After Forever. Much more old Metallica/Testament kind of stuff. They only released one album , "Death of One", in the mid 90's. Good luck finding it. I understand they were huge in Quebec for some reason. I dig most the bands Dan Moore (their guitarist) has been involved in actually.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It's not just canada, it's the world.. Theres just so few good metal bands... In fact, I've yet to find one...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Canuck Metal*

Anybody else ever heard of INTO ETERNITY? Great prog Metal from....of all places Saskatchewan...(I mean that with the utmost respect)
As for Metal in general its had its glorydays a couple of decades ago and it is still going strong. It wont ever die and if you look hard enough there are some really, really good ones from Canada as well......as is the case with Into Eternity.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Close Outside*



zao_89 said:


> Arise And Ruin (hamilton I think)
> Beyond within (sudbury)
> Buried and breathing (toronto)
> Lead Astray (toronto/missisauga)
> ...


I've seen Beyond Within as I live in Sudbury myself, I'm not a fan of the cookie monster vocals and although the riffs and rhythms are great.........the leads are 
are not.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Protest The Hero........I know some people call it punk but it's metal enough for me.

Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEn8HmgJxd4


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My Ipod reminded me of one major band we missed.

Strapping Younge Lad or his side project, The Devin Townsend band.

Bev


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Voivod
> 3 Inches of blood
> 36 Crazy Fists
> 13th melody
> ...



36 Crazyfists are from Alaska not Canada I think they were found in Vancouver though which is why many think they are Canadian.

Love them though they are one of the few newer bands I am listening to these days.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quo Vadis from Montreal


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Canuck Metal*

I didnt know a website existed that was dedicated to Canadian metal bands.....
Many groups in there I have never heard of.
www.canadianmetal.com


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My opinion (not that it is worth anything) is that Metal peaked in the mid '80's. It was then divided (and later sub-divided) into smaller genres like Thrash Metal, Speed Metal and Glam.

Metal, through the '70's up until the mid to late '80's, was like a sub culture. There is a entire generation of Metal Fans that would now be in their 30's and 40's that are not all that interested in the direction that metal has taken since the late 80's (black metal, death metal etc) as it all seems to be written for a target audience of adolecent males.

Metal today seems to be very negative, and violent. It is hard for me to diferentiate it from other extreame styles of music (like gangster rap and so on) because it doesn't comunicate to me at any level. There are of course exceptions to this rule.

A good example of this would be "Rage Against the Machine's "Killing in the name of". Which is pretty much just like "Stop, listen, what's that sound" with a a massive dose of adrenaline. I'm not sure how to classify this track, other than to say that I like it - alot. This track is actually getting pretty old itself.

For anyone that hasn't heard, or doesn't know what metal is, and you can't get past the negativity thing that has pushed it out of the main stream here are my pre '90's recomended listening list:

Black Sabbath
Judas Priest - up to and including Defenders of the Faith
The Scorpions
Iron Maiden - up to and including Powerslave
Metallica

These are all pretty obvious, but with the exception of Metallica, none of them are from North America. The majority of Metal that was produced in North America came out of Los Angeles, and it was a wattered down commercial variety that was more top 40/pop than anything.

I have recently seen a VH-1 series on Metal on the TV, which was pretty good watching and it covered most of the bases.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> My opinion (not that it is worth anything) is that Metal peaked in the mid '80's. It was then divided (and later sub-divided) into smaller genres like Thrash Metal, Speed Metal and Glam.
> 
> Metal, through the '70's up until the mid to late '80's, was like a sub culture. There is a entire generation of Metal Fans that would now be in their 30's and 40's that are not all that interested in the direction that metal has taken since the late 80's (black metal, death metal etc) as it all seems to be written for a target audience of adolecent males.


Being one of the 40 something metal heads I would agree with this completely. 
Anvil was a pretty good canadian metal band.
Saxon is another metal band to be remembered and so was Tank.
Those two aren't canadian but they are good.
Hawkwind and Motorhead can't be forgotten either.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Being one of the 30 somethings who grew up on Priest and Sabbath, I completely disagree. Newer bands like Therion are pushing the envelope of what metal can be. As for lumping newer bands in with Gangsta Rap, youre about 10 years behind where the scene is today............


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I am in the older group and remember the changes that metal went through.

My mom still has my old cut off sleeve denim jacket with the Saxon patch on the back..remember the big ones.

My preference has always been the newer and heaviest metal of all kinds..except rap rock... it kinda went like this for me 1980-2007..

Sabbath-Maiden-Saxon-Anvil-Priest-Crue-Ratt-Cinderella-Slayer-Anthrax-Mettalica-Pantera-Down-Sepultura-Soulfly-Lamb of God-Trivium-Paths of Possesion-Satricon-6 Feet Under..

Those are just the highlites..I just love heavy music and I don't concern myself to much with the message. I see it like the movie Saw 1,2 or 3 entertaining, scarey, exciting but not based on reality..I'm old enough to know better.

Bev


----------

